# Learnt's Lawn Journal



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

*The Beginning of Learnt's Journal*

I wish I had started this thing years ago whenever I first began my journey... but, it's never to late to begin!

My yard was originally nuked and made ready for sod prior to our family moving into the home. It is new construction - and we have an irrigation system. Our soil type is primarily clay... it is no where near to a loam. It took a long time for me to get to the point I'm at now... but, boy am I glad for the journey. The path to this point has been both rewarding and fulfilling and has added tremendous benefits to my life in multiple different ways. Tons of learning. Tons of research. Tons of fun.

*Here's a first entry of how she looks...*


Photo Date: 07/14/2019

I will most likely re-format this entry in the coming days to talk about my journey from the equipment I started with... to the equipment I now have... And, from my previous methods and trials/tribulations - to what I'm currently doing in my attempts to dominate the neighborhood. :mrgreen:

Been having fun while I'm working, too! Honestly, that's the most valuable thing I've gotten from this - the contentment and clearing of mind, and also the solidarity with other enthusiasts who enjoy their own landscaping and lawn.

FUN FACT... today (07/14/2019) is the first time I've ever achieved striping in my lawn!!!!!!!!!!

*Big thanks to @TulsaFan for turning me on to a Baroness LM56... *

And, another special thanks to , @Shindoman, @Mightyquinn, @zeus201, @bigmks, @ThomasPI, @ISU, @DetroitRocker, @surs73, and a few others who made the purchasing decision that much easier!

Going to the reel has been the game changer I've been looking for!

=-=-=-=-

*Equipment List*
*as of 7/21/2019*

*Baroness - LM56 - Greens & Tees Mower*
(https://baroness.us/products/lm56g-greens-mower/)
(https://www.baronessuk.com/product/lm56gc/)
- Purchased used; (Bryan @ YamahaGU is the man.)
- Made me a happy man!
- Will update this particular section with more info ASAP;
*Accessories & Maintenance*:
- Bravex Grease Gun (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BK2ZD4N)
- Mobilux EP2 Grease x 10 Pack(rated same as what's specified by Baroness; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IRHENKG)
- LockNlube Grease Coupler (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H7LPKKU)
- S100 Motorcycle Cleaner (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WK4EC8)
- Chemical Guys Pump Sprayer (for applying cleaner; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZA7HUS)
*Honda GX120 Engine Supplies*:
- New Spark Plug (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NA8WF1U)
- New Filters (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079KQ4V71)
- Oil & Gas Extractor (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VS4FLQA)

*Husqvarna - Automower 430X - Robotic Mower*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D3TIZ6K)
- Automatic robot mower for my backyard;
- Before the Baroness came along and changed the game... _this little robo-mow-mow changed the game_;
- I believe this has given me the most dramatic improvement to my lawn, in the largest area possible;
- Really need to post pictures of that place...
- I installed this myself using what's shown below;
*Tools & Accessories for Installation*:
- Fiskars 46" Steel D-handle Square Garden Spade (it's a shovel... https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BX4SLS)
- 14ga Dog Fence Wire (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D2K846N)
- Dog Fence Wire Splices (# depends on backyard set-up; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K5CBRXM)
- 3M 951 Tap Splices (You'll only need two; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001ANY188)
*Maintenance Items*:
- Additional Blades non-OEM... way cheaper, but still great! (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079PVTQ7H)

*Stihl - Kombi KM 131 R - Landscape System*
(https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/professional-kombisystem/km131r/)
**NOTE: I believe this unit poses a significant health risk... please, please!... use ear protection with this machine! *
*Attachments*: 
- Idech Power Rotary Scissors PRS-9.5 (purchased via Seagointernational.com; really nice folks, tell them Learnt & The Lawn Forum sent you for 10% off!)
- KB-KM Bristle Brush (https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/kmkbbristle/)
- HT-KM Pole Pruner (https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/htpole/)
- HL-KM 0° Straight Hedge Trimmer (https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/hlstraig/)
- HT/HL-KM CFK Shaft Extension (https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/hthlcfkshaft/)
- Darwin's Grip ergonomic handle (set on Idech PRS for now; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07TCTDXK6)
- Surefire Re-usable Ear Plugs (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009T9QXXQ)

*Stihl - FS 91 R - String Trimmer*
(https://www.stihlusa.com/products/trimmers-and-brushcutters/professional-trimmers/fs91r/)
*Accessories*: 
- 10" Brush Cutter Blade (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007MW0MSE)
- Blade Adapter Kit (for brush blade above; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HK4ZS9Y)
- Ech Speed Feed Trimmer Head (compatible with other trimmers; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008G4GRNQ)
- .095" Anleolife Trimmer String / Line (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078JQ6CZY)

*Milwaukee - M18 Electric Backpack Sprayer*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RN3X2CD)
- Another game changer;
- This made a huge difference in my back pain... considering when you use a manual backpack sprayer - you have to push downward on the handle to create pressure for the stream - which in turn creates unnecessary pressure on your back (when spraying large areas);
- The electric pump helps out tremendously by reducing the loading I put on my back through manual pumping;
- Note: I have a large area to spray, and I may very well end up with a walk-behind boom sprayer before too long;

*Sprayers Plus - 503 Handi Sprayer *
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V6FGS0E)
- Someone turned me on to this when I complained about having to mix up too much chemical...
- Now, I just mix up a small batch in this little guy and go to work!
- This is what I use to apply Celsius, now - and, I couldn't be happier.
- Has an adjustable nozzle, and comes with a fan nozzle, too.
- All in all, what's included with this little unit is enough to keep it maintained and going for a very long time.

*Stihl - BG 86 - Handheld Blower*
(https://www.stihlusa.com/products/blowers-and-shredder-vacs/professional-blowers/bg86/)
- Wanting to upgrade this guy to a more comfortable backpack unit;
- Still gets the job done though!!!
- Been very happy with it for a few seasons, now - and, suspect it'll continue to serve me long after going on the back-up list.

*Earthway - 2150 - Commercial Broadcast Spreader*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DGKGWGD)
- My saving grace... Literally saved me from Scott's branded spreaders.
- This thing is truly a beast... Built well, because YOU have to build it.
- The only (small) downside is that for most granular products I've used... if filling the spreader with 50#... the thing just won't hold that much. For normally sized granular products, this spreader will hold roughly 40 pounds.

*RainMachine - Smart / Wifi Irrigation Controller*
- I actually have four of these deployed at various properties I manage.
- GAME CHANGER.
- Puts everything on your phone.
- Makes everything way more intuitive.
- Automatically breaks down watering cycles for 'cycle and soak' methods.
- Please do yourself a favor and get one of these, now.
*My Deployed Units*:
- RainMachine Touch HD-12 (12 zones; touch screen for manual control; very snazzy; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CT5PNBU)
- RainMachine Pro-16 (16 zones; some control on unit face; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07N7TM9RL)
*My Thoughts*:
- get one... and sit in bed configuring your cycle and soak programs!

*Manual Core Aerator Tool*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EOMCJD6)
- I use this in small areas where there is heavy traffic and compaction;
- Really wanting to contract someone with a power-aerator to do my entire lawn, but this works great for smaller areas;

*Other Items & Small Tools*:
- Hunter Rotor Adjustment Key (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EIVAKD8)
- Sprinkler Head Trimmer (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006EROKQ8)
- Elmer's Glue-All Liquid Glue (used for making 'mulch lock'; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071F9NMQF)

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

*Previous Tools & Backup Equipment*

*Fiskars - StaySharp Max 18" Reel Mower - Manual Reel Mower*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7K4BNX)
- When I decided to 'go low'... my wife told me that she didn't want our budget to go low. :lol: 
- So, I convinced her that it would be a worthy idea to 'try' going low before making the switch to a powered reel mower.
- And, I wanted to know whether or not my grass could take the low cuts with our climate (fun fact: it can).
- This unit was incredible ... up until the PGR kicked in and kicked my ***.
- Eventually, the PGR yielded such thick, luscious grass - that the mowing sessions were just getting to be too exhausting.
- If you're just starting out ... get this Fiskars and try out mowing reel low!!!

*Honda - 21" Gas Powered Rotary Mower*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QGPWWJP)
- Wish this guy had a cool name, but he doesn't.
- This is the mower that took me from mowing seasons 0 to last year.
- The minimum height of cut (HOC) is just right for a novice, beginner or someone not looking to geek out on their lawn.
- I used this front, back and side to side - with zero hiccups or problems in all my years of owning it.
- Treat it nicely and it'll treat you nicely in return (change oil, give it good gas, clean it, etc.);

*Stihl - SG 20 - Manual Backpack Sprayer*
(https://www.stihlusa.com/products/sprayers/backpack-sprayers/sg20/)
- relegated to back-up duty, or for smaller areas since purchasing the Milwaukee sprayer;
- I would not recommend buying this product, honestly.
- I have owned 3 (maybe 4?) of these, for various purposes - and the caps leak big time... So, if you plan on trying to mix a full tank, prepare to get some of what you mix on your back  or, don't mix a full tank, and just suck it up;

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

*Chemicals & Other Products*

*Bayer - Celcius WG - Selective Herbicide*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006LC7DD8)
- best, specific use herbicide for Bermudagrass lawns;
- After the demise of MSMA, this is pretty much the bad boy on the block for knocking out tough-to-kill weeds within bermudagrass turf areas;
- I use this in small quantities to control dallisgrass and other weeds that show up alongside it;
- Kills out the weeds, leaves my beautiful bermuda alone!

*Monsanto/Bayer - Round Up Pro Concentrate - Broad Spectrum Herbicide*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XZ84O4)
- I pray that I won't have to use anymore each and every year.
- But! Winter rolls round, and I get winter weeds. And, with winter - my bermuda sleeps and is not harmed by this burner.
- During dormancy on my bermuda babies, I mix up a batch of this and eliminate all foreign invading species.
- I will also do a few applications on the back of my property that doesn't have established turf (from time to time).

*QualiPro - TNex - PGR (Plant Growth Regulator)*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FS54CWK)
- Began using this stuff shortly after my growing season began;
- Only using it on my personal lawn for now...
- TREMENDOUS results... I mean... I was actually shocked that it worked as well as y'all all said.
- My grass looks better and is the thickest it's ever been.
- The talk about water savings seems to be there, too - though, I haven't actually done the math or cared to, since I'll give my lawn however much water it wants.
- On top of that... when following the instructions for 'borders' - this has really helped me with my edging in the backyard where robo-mow-mow reigns supreme. So, instead of having to edge 1-2 times per week, I've been edging... like, every 2 weeks or so.

*Southern Ag - Non-Ionic Herbicide Surfactant - Additive*
(https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XDHRCE)
- I use this with other products I have that ask for surfactant.
- I do not use this with products which already have surfactant built into the mix.
- Only purchased a small bit... because a small bit will take you a long ways!

*BASF - Turf Mark - Marker Dye*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ORSXR8)
- I like this particular product because of the bottle it comes in...
- If you've ever put marker dye in your sprayer equipment... you know how big of a pain it can be to get even one single drop outside of the container.
- Feel like this bottle really helps keep my mixings cleaner.

*MicroLife - Humates Plus - Fertilizer(?)*
(https://www.microlifefertilizer.com...s-plus-all-organic-biological-soil-amendment/)
- Very good concentrated humates product;
- Only issue is with spread-ability... due to product consistency (some very fine particles);
- Really helped me out with some salt stressed / saline / sodic lawn problems; however you want to term it...;

*MicroLife - Ultimate 8-4-6 - Fertilizer *
(https://www.microlifefertilizer.com...mate-8-4-6-all-organic-biological-fertilizer/)
- This stuff has a [email protected]#$ ton of iron in it. I'm not even sure if I need an iron supplement after using this.
- Really has helped me bring a few lawns back out of the pits...
- Drawback(s): granules left on pavement will rust your concrete after hydrating... and, granules are a non-standard size;

*MicroLife - Hybrid 20-0-5 - Fertilizer *
(https://www.microlifefertilizer.com/product/microlife-hybrid-20-0-5-organic-biological-fertilizer/)
- Used this product to replace my regular urea based, pure-D-nitrogen summer fertilizer;
- My grass doesn't grow out of it's shoes and stays nice and fed, now.

*GS Plant Foods - Liquid Humic Acid - Fertilizer(?)*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CSAOFUG)
- Use this as a topical spray on my ornamental garden plants - and - on my turf when I really feel like ptuting th elovin' down.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

*Things to come:*

- backyard update;
- Automower update (I'm also equally happy with this little guy - don't mistake my joy of the reel mower for not liking the little robomowmow);
- chemical and products I currently apply;
- forward outlook (possible home sale and restart...)​


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@learnt Did I say you should buy a Baroness? They're great for a first mower. Some day maybe you can graduate to a Dennis! 
I'm sure @TulsaFan will agree. 😆


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> @learnt Did I say you should buy a Baroness? They're great for a first mower. Some day maybe you can graduate to a Dennis!
> I'm sure @TulsaFan will agree. 😆


Nevermind @Shindoman...he is our button pushing socialist neighbor to the north of us! :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > @learnt Did I say you should buy a Baroness? They're great for a first mower. Some day maybe you can graduate to a Dennis!
> ...


Socialist? Lol. Only a Capitalist would spend all his money on turf equipment.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Shindoman said:


> @learnt Did I say you should buy a Baroness? They're great for a first mower. Some day maybe you can graduate to a Dennis!
> I'm sure @TulsaFan will agree. 😆


No! But, y'alls deliberation in @TulsaFan's thread ultimately led to my decision to purchase - so, you made the cut in my appreciation list.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

*
*Equipment List*
*as of 7/21/2019*

*Baroness - LM56 - Greens & Tees Mower*
(https://baroness.us/products/lm56g-greens-mower/)
(https://www.baronessuk.com/product/lm56gc/)
- Purchased used; (Bryan @ YamahaGU is the man.)
- Made me a happy man!
- Will update this particular section with more info ASAP;
*Accessories & Maintenance*:
- Bravex Grease Gun (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BK2ZD4N)
- Mobilux EP2 Grease x 10 Pack(rated same as what's specified by Baroness; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IRHENKG)
- LockNlube Grease Coupler (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H7LPKKU)
- S100 Motorcycle Cleaner (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WK4EC8)
- Chemical Guys Pump Sprayer (for applying cleaner; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZA7HUS)
*Honda GX120 Engine Supplies*:
- New Spark Plug (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NA8WF1U)
- New Filters (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079KQ4V71)
- Oil & Gas Extractor (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VS4FLQA)

*Husqvarna - Automower 430X - Robotic Mower*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D3TIZ6K)
- Automatic robot mower for my backyard;
- Before the Baroness came along and changed the game... _this little robo-mow-mow changed the game_;
- I believe this has given me the most dramatic improvement to my lawn, in the largest area possible;
- Really need to post pictures of that place...
- I installed this myself using what's shown below;
*Tools & Accessories for Installation*:
- Fiskars 46" Steel D-handle Square Garden Spade (it's a shovel... https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BX4SLS)
- 14ga Dog Fence Wire (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D2K846N)
- Dog Fence Wire Splices (# depends on backyard set-up; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K5CBRXM)
- 3M 951 Tap Splices (You'll only need two; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001ANY188)
*Maintenance Items*:
- Additional Blades non-OEM... way cheaper, but still great! (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079PVTQ7H)

*Stihl - Kombi KM 131 R - Landscape System*
(https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/professional-kombisystem/km131r/)
**NOTE: I believe this unit poses a significant health risk... please, please!... use ear protection with this machine! *
*Attachments*: 
- Idech Power Rotary Scissors PRS-9.5 (purchased via Seagointernational.com; really nice folks, tell them Learnt & The Lawn Forum sent you for 10% off!)
- KB-KM Bristle Brush (https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/kmkbbristle/)
- HT-KM Pole Pruner (https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/htpole/)
- HL-KM 0° Straight Hedge Trimmer (https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/hlstraig/)
- HT/HL-KM CFK Shaft Extension (https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/hthlcfkshaft/)
- Darwin's Grip ergonomic handle (set on Idech PRS for now; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07TCTDXK6)
- Surefire Re-usable Ear Plugs (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009T9QXXQ)

*Stihl - FS 91 R - String Trimmer*
(https://www.stihlusa.com/products/trimmers-and-brushcutters/professional-trimmers/fs91r/)
*Accessories*: 
- 10" Brush Cutter Blade (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007MW0MSE)
- Blade Adapter Kit (for brush blade above; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HK4ZS9Y)
- Ech Speed Feed Trimmer Head (compatible with other trimmers; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008G4GRNQ)
- .095" Anleolife Trimmer String / Line (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078JQ6CZY)

*Milwaukee - M18 Electric Backpack Sprayer*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RN3X2CD)
- Another game changer;
- This made a huge difference in my back pain... considering when you use a manual backpack sprayer - you have to push downward on the handle to create pressure for the stream - which in turn creates unnecessary pressure on your back (when spraying large areas);
- The electric pump helps out tremendously by reducing the loading I put on my back through manual pumping;
- Note: I have a large area to spray, and I may very well end up with a walk-behind boom sprayer before too long;

*Sprayers Plus - 503 Handi Sprayer *
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V6FGS0E)
- Someone turned me on to this when I complained about having to mix up too much chemical...
- Now, I just mix up a small batch in this little guy and go to work!
- This is what I use to apply Celsius, now - and, I couldn't be happier.
- Has an adjustable nozzle, and comes with a fan nozzle, too.
- All in all, what's included with this little unit is enough to keep it maintained and going for a very long time.

*Stihl - BG 86 - Handheld Blower*
(https://www.stihlusa.com/products/blowers-and-shredder-vacs/professional-blowers/bg86/)
- Wanting to upgrade this guy to a more comfortable backpack unit;
- Still gets the job done though!!!
- Been very happy with it for a few seasons, now - and, suspect it'll continue to serve me long after going on the back-up list.

*Earthway - 2150 - Commercial Broadcast Spreader*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DGKGWGD)
- My saving grace... Literally saved me from Scott's branded spreaders.
- This thing is truly a beast... Built well, because YOU have to build it.
- The only (small) downside is that for most granular products I've used... if filling the spreader with 50#... the thing just won't hold that much. For normally sized granular products, this spreader will hold roughly 40 pounds.

*RainMachine - Smart / Wifi Irrigation Controller*
- I actually have four of these deployed at various properties I manage.
- GAME CHANGER.
- Puts everything on your phone.
- Makes everything way more intuitive.
- Automatically breaks down watering cycles for 'cycle and soak' methods.
- Please do yourself a favor and get one of these, now.
*My Deployed Units*:
- RainMachine Touch HD-12 (12 zones; touch screen for manual control; very snazzy; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CT5PNBU)
- RainMachine Pro-16 (16 zones; some control on unit face; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07N7TM9RL)
*My Thoughts*:
- get one... and sit in bed configuring your cycle and soak programs!

*Manual Core Aerator Tool*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EOMCJD6)
- I use this in small areas where there is heavy traffic and compaction;
- Really wanting to contract someone with a power-aerator to do my entire lawn, but this works great for smaller areas;

*Other Items & Small Tools*:
- Hunter Rotor Adjustment Key (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EIVAKD8)
- Sprinkler Head Trimmer (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006EROKQ8)
- Elmer's Glue-All Liquid Glue (used for making 'mulch lock'; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071F9NMQF)

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

*Previous Tools & Backup Equipment*

*Fiskars - StaySharp Max 18" Reel Mower - Manual Reel Mower*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7K4BNX)
- When I decided to 'go low'... my wife told me that she didn't want our budget to go low. :lol: 
- So, I convinced her that it would be a worthy idea to 'try' going low before making the switch to a powered reel mower.
- And, I wanted to know whether or not my grass could take the low cuts with our climate (fun fact: it can).
- This unit was incredible ... up until the PGR kicked in and kicked my ***.
- Eventually, the PGR yielded such thick, luscious grass - that the mowing sessions were just getting to be too exhausting.
- If you're just starting out ... get this Fiskars and try out mowing reel low!!!

*Honda - 21" Gas Powered Rotary Mower*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QGPWWJP)
- Wish this guy had a cool name, but he doesn't.
- This is the mower that took me from mowing seasons 0 to last year.
- The minimum height of cut (HOC) is just right for a novice, beginner or someone not looking to geek out on their lawn.
- I used this front, back and side to side - with zero hiccups or problems in all my years of owning it.
- Treat it nicely and it'll treat you nicely in return (change oil, give it good gas, clean it, etc.);

*Stihl - SG 20 - Manual Backpack Sprayer*
(https://www.stihlusa.com/products/sprayers/backpack-sprayers/sg20/)
- relegated to back-up duty, or for smaller areas since purchasing the Milwaukee sprayer;
- I would not recommend buying this product, honestly.
- I have owned 3 (maybe 4?) of these, for various purposes - and the caps leak big time... So, if you plan on trying to mix a full tank, prepare to get some of what you mix on your back  or, don't mix a full tank, and just suck it up;

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

*Chemicals & Other Products*

*Bayer - Celcius WG - Selective Herbicide*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006LC7DD8)
- best, specific use herbicide for Bermudagrass lawns;
- After the demise of MSMA, this is pretty much the bad boy on the block for knocking out tough-to-kill weeds within bermudagrass turf areas;
- I use this in small quantities to control dallisgrass and other weeds that show up alongside it;
- Kills out the weeds, leaves my beautiful bermuda alone!

*Monsanto/Bayer - Round Up Pro Concentrate - Broad Spectrum Herbicide*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XZ84O4)
- I pray that I won't have to use anymore each and every year.
- But! Winter rolls round, and I get winter weeds. And, with winter - my bermuda sleeps and is not harmed by this burner.
- During dormancy on my bermuda babies, I mix up a batch of this and eliminate all foreign invading species.
- I will also do a few applications on the back of my property that doesn't have established turf (from time to time).

*QualiPro - TNex - PGR (Plant Growth Regulator)*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FS54CWK)
- Began using this stuff shortly after my growing season began;
- Only using it on my personal lawn for now...
- TREMENDOUS results... I mean... I was actually shocked that it worked as well as y'all all said.
- My grass looks better and is the thickest it's ever been.
- The talk about water savings seems to be there, too - though, I haven't actually done the math or cared to, since I'll give my lawn however much water it wants.
- On top of that... when following the instructions for 'borders' - this has really helped me with my edging in the backyard where robo-mow-mow reigns supreme. So, instead of having to edge 1-2 times per week, I've been edging... like, every 2 weeks or so.

*Southern Ag - Non-Ionic Herbicide Surfactant - Additive*
(https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XDHRCE)
- I use this with other products I have that ask for surfactant.
- I do not use this with products which already have surfactant built into the mix.
- Only purchased a small bit... because a small bit will take you a long ways!

*BASF - Turf Mark - Marker Dye*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ORSXR8)
- I like this particular product because of the bottle it comes in...
- If you've ever put marker dye in your sprayer equipment... you know how big of a pain it can be to get even one single drop outside of the container.
- Feel like this bottle really helps keep my mixings cleaner.

*MicroLife - Humates Plus - Fertilizer(?)*
(https://www.microlifefertilizer.com...s-plus-all-organic-biological-soil-amendment/)
- Very good concentrated humates product;
- Only issue is with spread-ability... due to product consistency (some very fine particles);
- Really helped me out with some salt stressed / saline / sodic lawn problems; however you want to term it...;

*MicroLife - Ultimate 8-4-6 - Fertilizer *
(https://www.microlifefertilizer.com...mate-8-4-6-all-organic-biological-fertilizer/)
- This stuff has a [email protected]#$ ton of iron in it. I'm not even sure if I need an iron supplement after using this.
- Really has helped me bring a few lawns back out of the pits...
- Drawback(s): granules left on pavement will rust your concrete after hydrating... and, granules are a non-standard size;

*MicroLife - Hybrid 20-0-5 - Fertilizer *
(https://www.microlifefertilizer.com/product/microlife-hybrid-20-0-5-organic-biological-fertilizer/)
- Used this product to replace my regular urea based, pure-D-nitrogen summer fertilizer;
- My grass doesn't grow out of it's shoes and stays nice and fed, now.

*GS Plant Foods - Liquid Humic Acid - Fertilizer(?)*
(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CSAOFUG)
- Use this as a topical spray on my ornamental garden plants - and - on my turf when I really feel like ptuting th elovin' down.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

**I'll be updating, editing and re-doing portions before too long!*

*Updated 7/21/2019;


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

*
*Backyard Update*
*as of 7/21/2019*



Automower is currently maintaining a height of roughly 1"; tape measure pushed to soil, measuring standing part of turf (at resting position);

That HOC is slightly misleading, though - because the actual canopy is laid over so much from the mower repeatedly laying the grass down; Lots of horizontal growth here, but I'm happy with my improved density, color, consistency of cut... and, with the time I've saved!

Edges were treated with PGR to reduce edging frequency - and, it really has been a night/day difference in the what's been required from me, edging wise. I believe I said that I was having to trim the edges 2 times per week - and, I'm trimming now roughly once every 1.5 to 2 weeks (10 to 14 days). Wow. All I did was follow the instructions on the label for 'edging' / 'boundary' conditions - which has significantly stunted the growth - though, not to where the turf looks super unhealthy. With that being said... I'm not entirely sure I like the look compared to the rest of the turf. So, I'll be re-evaluating whether or not to continue PGR on the edges moving forward.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Today... I got a little carried away with my LM56.

Right after receiving the unit... I did some basic maintenance. This included changing the gas, oil, spark plug, etc. etc. etc. - and, most importantly, greasing the zerks of the machine. Because, it's a gear driven reel mower... and gears need grease. However, I'm a mechanical noob - with regards to machinery like this and engines alike. To the point... I greased the zerks lightly because I wanted to take the machine and mow right away.

Fast forward to today: I decided that those grease ports needed a little more grease. And, without consulting anyone save my own pre-conceived notions about how greasing works or what is appropriate... I proceeded to GO FOR IT. I went for it and blew it out of the park. My thinking was that the unit would 'stop taking' the grease when it had had enough, or, well... I don't know. I pumped as much grease as I could - until I had gone through 3 tubes and thought 'maybe this isn't right'. Consulted the homeboys here on the forum. And, presto - I'm dumb. It came to light and was confirmed that I definitely overdid it and, so, I now had to take apart the machine to remove all the excess grease.

Here's a look at what I was up against:

*Left Side Gear Box - Before*:





*Left Side Gear Box - After*:





*Right Side Gear Box - Before*:





*Right Side Gear Box - After*:





The grease was literally packed in there roughly 1/2" high... Wow.

*And, you know the old saying - when it rains it pours...*:



Dropped the socket wrench right on it - thought I was protected by the glass screen protector. Nope. Smashed that and the screen itself.

Oh, and I broke off one of the case bolts by over tightening.

I WILL MOW TOMORROW MORNING BEFORE WORK. :mrgreen: Put some metal tape over the hole left bare by the broken bolt. The fun of replacing that little guy will have to wait for another weekend.

Summary of my experience today:

- respect grease;
- a little goes a long way;
- don't over tighten bolts that you've been warned about;
- I am 100% more comfortable with this machine, now.
- I will be generous with myself and call this experience 'bonding' with the Baroness.
- It all might've been for the best given my discomfort with mechanical devices and engines alike.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Log for 7/22/2019:

- mowed this morning... felt good; front lawn is looking the best it's every looked; close-up below;
- spraying PGR / Feature tonight;
- just got in my Baroness parts... may get to install the accessories tonight! Which may mean a pre-work mow tomorrow morning!!!! Really looking forward to standing up some of these runners and horizontal growth... Will probably make the yard look ugly temporarily. May actually postpone PGR/Feature.
- researching new chemicals to add to my routine care program - seeking to incorporate RGS into my methods;
- seeking better understanding fungus infections so as to better tend to the turf's general health;

Notes for later:
- Azoxystrobin
- RGS
- Feature (several reported uses of 2 oz per M; believe it's in line with instructions... will check / confirm


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

What accessories did you go with?


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

I'm putting in the groomer, right now - but, I also got the dethatcher.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Awesome. I've been considering a groomer for the 66 but havent taken the plunge.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

So, what the others will tell you... is that* the groomer is not very useful when cutting at high HOCs*. Basically, when you're at the lowest position on the groomer - and highest position on the bed knife (HOC point)... your groomer blades still aren't getting to work down into the turf canopy that much. Not sure if that applies to you or not.

It definitely applies to me right now.

The reel action begins when the HOC is brought down, therefore allowing the groomer blades to have more penetration into the canopy where the 'stand up' action can then actually happen. Pun intended. At lower HOCs, you actually have to adjust your groomer blades upward to compensate for the lowered cutting plane - so that you don't get too aggressive with the blades or begin contacting soil.

Mowed this morning and got some laid over stolons to come up and get cut, but the grooming action was not strong at all. Excited for the time when it can be a true game changer!!!!

@Tmank87 Edited first paragraph to correct my mistake... The groomer IS NOT very useful at high HOCs.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

*
*Groomer Update:*
7/23/2019

Completely disassembled groomer last night for a thorough cleaning prior to installation; pics below... along with my Baroness shipment!

Everything was great within the unit itself... albeit a bit dirty and definitely super greased up from previous use.

The black 'gear cover' that was attached to the unit - in the same place where the groomer is attached - was filthy. Probably had something to do with the missing o-ring that prevents such nastiness from entering / escaping. Pretty disappointed that I was left without an o-ring to assemble the groomer with - however - and, again in my excitement - I just went for it so I could get a cut. I'll pick up an o-ring and replace it this weekend or prior to next cut.

More on the groomer assembly... I have a video that shows exactly how to best set up the groomer - and, I hope to share this with everyone soon. This will be purely for educational purposes - I am not intending on violating any copyrights by doing so. 


*Package arriving = very happy moment.


*Packed with Japanese newspaper!!! :lol:


*Did not take a picture of the after... but, this was the before - and it was greasy as all get out.


*And, finally attached


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

*
Log for 7/23/2019:

- took a close-up pic this morning... posted below;
- applied Feature to front lawn... added a dash of surfactant;
- waited a bit for it to dry up and then laid down MicroLife's Hybrid 20-0-5;
- sprayed feature 'test spots' in back yard to see if they could be told apart from rest of turf;


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Looking great. Thanks for the bit on thr groomer.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

@Tmank87 Check out the video I just posted on the Baroness thread!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=103&start=320

Uploaded it tonight. Shows you how to install the groomer and other attachments, step by step.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Awesome. Thanks!

Post one for adjusting the HOC and reel to bed knife!


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

*
Log for 7/29/2019:

I actually did not report this out of shame... but, Mr. Automower has died  (temporarily) One day... and, all of the sudden... he couldn't find his way back to its charging station - and, eventually - he died out in the middle of the yard. I came back home and found him unconscious!

Now, I'm working to get him back up and running... and, the grass in the backyard has really taken off... forcing me to put the Baroness to work in the back :gum:

Today and late last evening, I worked on the backyard - getting it cut down and ready for Robomowmow to go back in action. There were a couple of overgrown patches that are going to see damage from scalping soon - but, the majority of the lawn took the cut EXTREMELY well. In fact, I think my backyard grass is healthier than what's in the front. Honestly, I believe it's probably from too much PGR on the front.

I am going to have to do a serious review of my PGR strategy or applications method.

So, to recap - Robomowmow died. And, I worked on the back with the Baroness.

=-=-=-

On another note... my wife found this card that my son 'wrote' me for Father's Day... He can't write. But, I love them both, and love this card too. It was lost, now found - and, it is definitely a great card!!!


----------

